# SSH over HTTP Proxy. How do I do it?

## srpnt

I want to ssh into my webserver and several other machines ( including my home machine ) from behind a http proxy. the computers are all in the ACADEMICS domain ( its not a FQDN capable domain as you can tell ), and is managed by win2k servers.

I use putty as my client ( its free, and decent i think ... ) but i can't connect through the proxy.

can anyone suggest why this is so, and perhaps how i can overcome it.

```
  TCP    CL106t36:1712          192.168.2.1:http       ESTABLISHED 
```

that is the output from netstat ( its just one of the lines, but its one of only two http connections, and the rest are to other machines on the network )

btw, i can't see other computers even though we are all on the same network, and have roaming profiles.

thanks

----------

## H0bb3z

The way I've done this in the past is to use port redirection on the server side (well, I actually did this on my firewall) so that the SSH port on the server is accessed via port 80 or 443 on the firewall, then the firewall translates the port to 22 on the server:

client -----------> HTTP Proxy --> Internet --> Firewall --------> SSH server

ssh to host:443 -(allows 443)-----------------> (443->22) ----> host:22

So, to do this, you would need to be able to do port translation on a firewall or router in front of your SSH server.

<EDIT>

I suppose you can also configure sshd to listen on port 443 in sshd_config:

```
#Port 22

Port 443
```

Then you just 

```
ssh -l user@host:443
```

 to get there.  This will not really work if the HTTP Proxy is configured to be explicit (rather than transparent)

</EDIT>

----------

## RagManX

Might consider just using a tool like httptunnel, SSH-Proxy, or HTTP Proxy for this.  I think if you check those tools out, you can figure out how to get one working to do what you need.

RagManX

----------

## Ethernal

http://transconnect.sourceforge.net is my personal favourite for http tunneling

----------

## srpnt

will try that. thanks

----------

## srpnt

hmm ... i can't control the server ( my webserver/etc ) ... its a commercial server. what can i do in that case?

i have this:

1) putty

2) a shell account on a server ( servername.com:22 )

3) a http proxy

4) nothing more

if its an app i can run locally on the win2k/winxp machine then thats cool, else i can't do much

----------

## srpnt

bumpy

----------

